# Ugh



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

I got my 2 new rats ( Wolf & Anthro) who were kept in the same cage for awhile at their old owners...I got them earlier today and they have already gotton in two big aggressive fights ( Wolf starts them) I obviously seperated them but seriously? there was also about 10 other rats in the old owners cage, they probably didnt get along either... Dont people know their suppose to introduce the rata fully before putting them together? No wonder my poor little babys are beat up. Their both super submissive too so they probably got bullied like ****....Now i have to introduce my 2 old boys with them AND introduce the two new boys to each other...any advice on how to do so much introducing?X.X


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds like Wolf is itching for a neuter if you can afford it. Other than that, doing the bathing them all at the same time method (I used water play instead of bath...basically a half inch of water) and keeping the aggressor outside the main mischief once the other new boy is introduced to your current boys. That's what worked for me with my girls. I personally would not intro the two new boys to each other first because I'd feel like that would turn the two of them into terrors against your other rats, but that's just me.


----------

